# Problems with Jeffery Friedls Flickr plugin



## happygun (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi all. I am trying to sort rearrange and cleanse my flickr photo stream. I have gone to flickr and deleted all the defunct albums and photos I no longer want (down to 163 photos). I have then downloaded Jeffrey Friedl's flickr publish tool. I have gone through the process of syncing my flickr data with the lightroom via plugin. 

After running deep scan I get the following results 

Selected images not already at flickr - 31,315
Images at flickr that match the date/time range - 163
Successful image associations between the two - 0
Associations not made due to time / name conflicts - 52

Then, after running 'claim photos for this photo stream', I get 808 photos in my photostream, which I do not expect. This included many pictures which I recognise as being deleted on flickr, as well as many I do not think I have ever added to flickr.

I have deleted the plugin, deleted lightroom preference file and restarted my machine to no avail.

Has anybody had this error or have any ideas as to why I am getting this result..


----------



## clee01l (Jun 8, 2015)

There are lots of reasons why a Deep Scan may not product the desired results. Most of them have to do with the kludgy way Flickr manages your images.  The Deep scan is listed in the plugin with caveats.  You should take the warnings from Jeffrey as spoken from  someone that knows how kludgy the Flickr API is.  If I had only 163 images at Flickr, I would associate them manually (i.e. replace 163 images at Flickr with 163 images from the LR catalog).


----------



## happygun (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Cletus -  by replacing the images wouldn't I then lose the comments and stats?

EDIT
Also, the deep scan is giving a number I expect ("Images at flickr that match the date/time range - 163"
But the problem is in running "claim photos for this photo stream"


----------



## clee01l (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, you will lose any comments.  Since I get few comments, this was never an issue for me.  You lost comments on the others that you removed from Flickr.  Are the comments on these 163 that important?


----------



## happygun (Jun 9, 2015)

Important, not really in the scale of thing but I would like to keep them there as they go back quite a few years.

Also, the pictures I deleted were inconsequential with no comments or views. 

And one more question - if I have placed the flickr image in any forum or other location, will they will also break and cease to work if I delete and re-upload, which will be a problem.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 9, 2015)

happygun said:


> And one more question - if I have placed the flickr image in any forum or other location, will they will also break and cease to work if I delete and re-upload, which will be a problem.


Because Flickr creates a new unique link, any "new" upload will have a unique link.  So, your old links posted elsewhere will no longer point to the new image uploaded to Flickr.


----------



## happygun (Jun 10, 2015)

Eventually got this fixed.

There are additional dialogues for each plugin under File > Plugin extras.
There is an option to clear 'uploaded to flickr flag'. Be aware that this is only for the selected photos. I ran this clear flag option, re-ran the deepscan and the plugin then linked to 70 photos at flickr. I then imported info from adobes plugin, that found appraise another odd photos. For the remaining handful it was a case of manually finding the missing photos in my flickr photostream, in lightroom drag those photos to the flickr photostream, then file > plugin extras > flickr extras > associate images manually. this prompts the user to paste in the url of those pictures that were not automatically linked.

The end result is all pictures in my flickr photostream have been linked to the correct lightroom photo without any re-upload, keeping all comments and original photo urls.


----------

